# Detailing the GTO! With Meguiars!



## GooberMT (Oct 2, 2006)

Just thought i would detail the GTO today because it was really really DIRTy, due to being in the dang desert. I used Meguiars Deep Crystal system and also clay barred the car, while using ICE Detailing spray as my lubricant for the clay.

The result wasnt to bad at all! I am anxious to see what it would like in the sun! I also need to add some tire dressing to it as well. But here are some pics.

Pics of the Paint Sparkle. yes there is dust from the garage from sitting in there for a few hours.









Picture of the Goat. Needs Tire Dressing BADLY!!!









Love The Headlights!









Pic of the Hood. That Orange Comes Alive When done right!









I will have new day pics tomorrow! 

Let me know what you think!

Gabriel


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Good job! I love that color. :cheers


----------

